#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Unemployment major reason for increasing crime rates?

## Adiza

The unemployed people face economic stress which increases the risk of involving in crime activities. *In search of high status employment, many failed to get the job*. So they find cross-way to earn money which is offensive. Other cases like poverty and malnutrition also turn people towards crime. But actually most unemployed explore other options before committing anti-social and law-breaking acts. Such people cannot go farther in crimes, except in some extremely rare instances.Also gang crimes are the result of unemployment.


*Do you think unemployment a major reason for crime? And soon it will be a taboo because of increasing unemployment rate?

*

----------


## Moana

> The unemployed people face economic stress which increases the risk of involving in crime activities. *In search of high status employment, many failed to get the job*. So they find cross-way to earn money which is offensive. Other cases like poverty and malnutrition also turn people towards crime. But actually most unemployed explore other options before committing anti-social and law-breaking acts. Such people cannot go farther in crimes, except in some extremely rare instances.Also gang crimes are the result of unemployment.
> 
> 
> *Do you think unemployment a major reason for crime? And soon it will be a taboo because of increasing unemployment rate?
> 
> *


unemployment is definitely one of the factors that may lead to an increase in crime rates. However, it seldom works individually. In most instances, unemployment has to be complemented by several other factors, and crime is often a collective outcome of these

----------

